# Strong Smokey Odor From Woodstove



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Looking for some insights from those of you experienced in heating your home with wood.

We have a woodstove insert installed in the fireplace of our home and have used it for supplemental heat for over 20 years now. We burn hard maple almost exclusively. The draft is excellent and the stove kicks out almost too much heat sometimes - but I'm sure many of you agree that there's nothing toastier than the even heat of a good fire on a cold day.

Now mind you we haven't had a fire in the stove since April. The problem we're having is that recently whenever it's humid outside there seems to be a downdraft that fills our home with a strong smokey smell. 

The chimney is due for a cleaning, but I don't believe we have excessive buildup because we burn less than a cord each winter. There is a cap on the chimney also, and we have fiberglass insulation installed behind the metal panels on each side of the insert box.

90% of the time there is no smell but when it's humid out it becomes quite strong.

Does this indicate some sort of problem or is it just simple physics at work i.e. warm, humid heavier air sinkng? Anyone else experience this issue? Thanks in advance for any info or advice...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I get the same problem on an extreme windy day. I have had a professional look at my fireplace and chimeny. He said everything looked good. He too was baffled with it and he was here when the smell was in the house. 

I have cleaned the fireplace with a shop vac. My chimney is cleaned and in good working order. 

So I really don't know what direction to point you in.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

yooperkenny said:


> Looking for some insights from those of you experienced in heating your home with wood.
> 
> We have a woodstove insert installed in the fireplace of our home and have used it for supplemental heat for over 20 years now. We burn hard maple almost exclusively. The draft is excellent and the stove kicks out almost too much heat sometimes - but I'm sure many of you agree that there's nothing toastier than the even heat of a good fire on a cold day.
> 
> ...


By chance do you run a window or ceiling fan in the house? Could be something as simple as a fan creating a negative pressure in your stove area that's causing the issue.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

It is very common for this to happen Kenny. Yet, some have the problem and others don't. 

In order to stop it completely, the chimney, chimney cap and stove have to be cleaned really good; more than most are willing to do. You'd probably have to take part of the stove apart, install all new gaskets, etc., etc. I say just put up with the occasional odor.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Michihunter said:


> By chance do you run a window or ceiling fan in the house? Could be something as simple as a fan creating a negative pressure in your stove area that's causing the issue.


We do have several ceiling fans in the house but most of the time when the problem occurs they're not in use.

Thanks for the responses, guys. I think we'll clean things up as best we can, maybe pack some more insulation behind the panels and see if things improve.

Any others experience this or have some thoughts?


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Like backwwods said..clean as good as possible. Creosote is water soluable and when the humidity is high it tends to give off more odor. Condensation from temperature changes can also cause moisture in the chinmey. Try to clean it at the end of the burning season. I started doing that and havent had the problem in the summer months. Good luck.. It still beats paying gas bills in the winter


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Two typical causes. With no fire you will be at almost a neutral draft so air is barely moving up the chimney anyway if at all. In the colder months you get a natural "chimney" affect because hot air is rising out of a warm inside space to a cold outside space.

You are a most likely a vitim of the low pressure system. Atmospheric pressure drops and air in the chimney and fire box will fall. It is the thing that brings high humidity, rain, and severe weather. I usually make sure the flue is closed tightly and this minimizes the odor. 

The other problem can be caused by mechanical backdrafts from water heaters, furnaces, as well as bathroom and range hood fans. If air is being sucked out of your home through these devices and there is not make up air to take its place, the chimney will act as a supply duct drawing fresh air from outside and odors down with it. Ceiling fans just blow air around and won't cause a problem unless the fan is right over the fireplace. 

Check the weather the nest time this happens and note whether a low pressure systems is approaching. You can also simply check for backdrafts by lighting a piece of paper and let is smolder. Hold it at the opening of the box or fireplace and see which way the smoke moves. Then have someone go around and turn on each exhaust fan and watch for backdrafts.


----------

